# Installing redis fails because of failure to add user redis



## apb15 (Mar 6, 2012)

I wanted to install the database package redis using the install in ports. However, I get the following error:

```
/usr/ports/databases/redis
>># make install clean
===>  Installing for redis-2.4.8
===>   redis-2.4.8 depends on shared library: execinfo.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/redis already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Using existing group `redis'.
Creating user `redis' with uid `535'.
pw: user 'redis' already exists
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/redis.
```

I seem to get a similar type of error when installing eclipse:

```
Added group "avahi".
pw: user 'avahi' disappeared during update
Adding user "avahi" failed...
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app.

===>>> Installation of avahi-app-0.6.29_1 (net/avahi-app) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net/avahi-app failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/gnome-vfs failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for java/eclipse failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Any idea what I have to do to fix this?

The error message was similar for redis. After the first failure I tried to run *make install* again and this time I got the error message redis already exists. This was because of the first failure and the user redis now exists in my /etc/passwd.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

```
pw group del redis
pw user del redis
```

And try again.


----------



## apb15 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, this worked. I do have a followup question: any idea why this would fail? I did not have a user redis or a group redis before. Here is the sequence of what I did:

I ran `portmaster databases/redis` This failed because it was unable to add user redis as it 'disappeared during the update'.
Then I attempted to run `make install` in the ports/databases/redis directory.
This failed because now user redis already exists.
Finally I deleted the redis user and group and ran `make install` This succeeded.
Any idea why my first call to portmaster would fail in the first place?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

No idea why it failed in the first place. Perhaps it incorrectly created the account.


----------

